# ox head axe revival



## plotthound (Dec 22, 2019)

after being MIA since 2012,my old faithfull ox head axe resurfaced.my dad bought it for me when I was a kid in the late 70's and I somehow misplaced it after a hunting trip.one day in my garage hoard I spyed it tucked behind a tool box on a shelf in my garage.the handle had a nasty curve in it and was taped up from a previous misplaced swing.so I figured I would hang a new handle on it and get rid of the knicks in the head from digging out coons.here are some pictures.


----------



## plotthound (Dec 22, 2019)

worst part of the job was working the new handle down so it felt right in my hands.the new handles are more robust then the old ones and makes the axe look like a club with a wedge stuck on the end.


----------

